# Lucky reptile Thermo-Hygrometer deluxe pro



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Im kinda new to this and am having some probs setting up my tank...this is prob me being dumb but...
I got the Lucky Reptile thermo-hygrometer deluxe pro and need a little help instaling it as im not finding the instructions very helpfull.

this is where im at so far. (please correct me if ive done anything wrong)
the device is outside then inside i have 2 sensors, 1 measures temp & humidity and the other measures just temp. i know the 2nd sensor will go just under my compact top. but wheres best to put the other sensor on the side somewhere or just lay it on the bottom of the tank?

Thanks


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

bump...ive set up my tank now just need to know where the combined humidity & temp senser goes.
side or just lay it on the bottom?


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

hi, your best of trying to rest the sensor a couple of inches off the floor (rest it on some decor or something) so that way you will be reading the ambient air temps at the same level your lizard will be at when standing on the floor
: victory:


----------

